# Using Voigtlander Vito C



## kidsplayingsoccer (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm an amateur photographer who normally uses a nikon FM10.  I just recently bought a Voigtlander Vito C and was wondering if someone could help teach me how to use it properly.  I took a roll for fun (400 iso) but didn't write down the settings I had for each picture, so I'm really not sure how to use the camera properly.  Because it has a viewfinder, I really don't know how to properly focus images.  Additionally, I have no idea how to gauge the light and adjust the shutter speed/aperture accordingly.  Basically, I need help learning how to guess focus and use this camera.  Anyone know anything about these cameras?  

Thanks!


----------



## Dwig (Jun 21, 2010)

Focus is done by guessing the distance to the subject or measuring it. There is a depth of field scale around the focus index that gives you a decent idea of how accurate you need to focus for any one given f/stop

Exposure is determined either by using a separate handheld lightmeter or by using the "Sunny 16" rule (Sunny 16 rule - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia).

You'll find that fthe camera can barely handle ISO 400 films in bright daylight. Its maximum shutter speed is 1/250 and its smallest f/stop is f/22. While this does work, the lens will produce sharper results is you avoid using f/16 and f/22. ISO 100 films are generally a better choice for outdoor work with older cameras like this.


----------



## kidsplayingsoccer (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks so much for your reply (and sorry for the delay in getting back to you).  

I'm still a bit confused as to how the aperture and focus work in conjunction with one another, but perhaps this is the kind of thing that would be best solved by simple experimentation.  It's such a shame that film is an expensive hobby.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 6, 2010)

kidsplayingsoccer said:


> thanks so much for your reply (and sorry for the delay in getting back to you).
> 
> I'm still a bit confused as to how the aperture and focus work in conjunction with one another, but perhaps this is the kind of thing that would be best solved by simple experimentation.  It's such a shame that film is an expensive hobby.



Can you show a photo of the camera?


----------



## MarkF48 (Jul 6, 2010)

Manuals can help figure things out....
http://www.cameramanuals.org/voigtlander_pdf/voigtlander_vito_c.pdf

Check page 5 of the manual, that will explain how the focus and aperature are related (DOF-Depth of Field)

Explore this site....
Definitions of Depth of Field

And if you move the red triangle by the f/stop numbers on the link page below, watch how the depth of field (focus) changes in the background....
cameraDemo

Not very much different than your FM-10 overall. :mrgreen:


----------

